# St Marys Church, (old Clophill church)



## Duck (Nov 26, 2005)

Ok, so maybe not the best place for urban exploration considering its small size and increasingly desolate appearance. However, Clophill church is particulalry good for atmosphere and photography, not to mention, of course, its infamous history, rapt with satanic rituals and grave desecration - which unfortunately means any visits you make may be intruded by supernatural researchers or teenagers spray painting inverted pentagrams on the walls. Graves go back well into the 1700s - possibly earlier (as some headstones are now illegible).

This page provides an interesting account of the two major incidents of black magic/satanic ritual that have made this site so famous, including newspaper photos of the bones dug up and wall carvings, as well as a brief history of the church itself and a recent(ish) photo.
Click Here

My last visit was in 2004, so I can't be 100% sure of what changes have occurred since then, however I severely doubt anything major has happened (though there is a good chance a few more bricks have fallen and a few more items of graffiti have tainted the outer walls).

I have a couple of pics from my last visit (too big to attatch) and can provide directions if anybody is interested.


----------



## PARASTEVE (Dec 3, 2005)

i see u ventured to clophill i lived not far from there when i woz a kid in the 70s/80s used to go up there all the time. seen people in white cloaks found burnt pices of wood stuck in the ground like a cross circles in the mud but the biggest discovery when i woz young woz that in the far corner of the graveyard in the tree & bushes are some steps that go down to a metal gate we were to scared to look in when we were kids but i'd like to know if it's still there now & has anybody ever gone down there worth a visit in the day just to see if u can get down there but to explore it at night has got to be the one as u feel that u are constantly being watched & followed ..........well worth a visit


----------



## nursepayne (Feb 5, 2006)

I live not too far from Clophill church, and some Halloweens police try and seal the area off from the road. 
(prob too many kid scouts starting their own bonfires) 
Also all the gravestones were moved years ago to the edges of the graveyard so that no more graves would be dug up by people.
Local legend tells that it was built backtofront, it never was and the reason it was abandoned was because most residents who live down in the village didn't want to climb all the way to the top off the hill every sunday,so they built another church in the village.
ps: if u feel watched there you probably are being watched by a 'goth' kid hiding in a bush!


----------



## sassylad (Sep 18, 2006)

I took a jaunt out to Clophill recently, put a little bit of info and pictures here: http://www.sassylad.co.uk/feed/urbex_outing3
I wonder if anyone's been brave enough to climb the tower yet?


----------

